# Raining Cats and Dogs



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Funny weather we're getting. Next to no rain for last three months, and today we made up for it. Poured all day and I mean poured. When I got home at five pm Gwen said that Molly didn't go out to eliminate all day because it was raining so hard. So I went out with her and got totally soaked in a matter of one minute. If she was going to get drenched, so was I. LOL . In seven years, bad weather ,rain or snow has not deterred her from going out on her own. But today was a first. She must have been busting at the seams. Poor girl. Just got off the phone with my daughter and her dog woudn't go out either. So her and her hubby went out in the garage for a smoke, and when they came in , a treat by their Dachshund was there waiting for them. ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sir Winston hates the rain, Lady Mia on the other hand could care less..more mud the merrier. Poor Molly!!! Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sir Winston hates the rain, Lady Mia on the other hand could care less..more mud the merrier. Poor Molly!!! Hope tomorrow is better!


Amazing how the Royals can be so different Flynn.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Amazing how the Royals can be so different Flynn.


Yes, Lady Mia discovered early on that Sir Winston was not going to throw down his cloak or jacket for her to walk on....so she went right through the mud with never a backward glance. She is forever pulling ahead on her leash and he is forever grabbing it and trying to pull her back. He often gives me the look that says, "She is just a bit common, isn't she?" Sir Winston suggested her name might well have been Fergie, and I lost it in the translation...ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LMAO. Love your stories Flynn.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Paul Anka detests the rain too! We went out for our morning break at 5 am to rain and he loooked up at me like "What am I supposed to do" then tiptoed around the deck that is our front porch and finally peed on my doormat. I was just so excited it wasn't on our carpet that he got lots of praise! So glad he is not a mud baby!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

J and Paul Anka said:


> Paul Anka detests the rain too! We went out for our morning break at 5 am to rain and he loooked up at me like "What am I supposed to do" then tiptoed around the deck that is our front porch and finally peed on my doormat. I was just so excited it wasn't on our carpet that he got lots of praise! So glad he is not a mud baby!


Love Paul's name!! Cute little guy too.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay, I have to tell this one. Keeper uses his pad only in emergencies. Big emergency is rain--we don't do water from the sky. Several weeks ago, first thing in the morning and needing to go, he went to the front door which I opened and said 'it's raining, Keeper, go on your pad'. Immediate race to the pad to deposit a lake. Then he stepped off the pad and just stared at me. The really scarey thing is that I knew exactly what he wanted. He was saying, 'surely you don't expect me to finish my business on a dirty pad where I might get something disgusting on my paws'. Of course not--I am SO well trained. I wadded up the wet pad, took it to the garage, got a new pad and laid it down. He stepped on the new pad immediately and finished his business. Would have given anything for a video of this. I just think the boy did a spectacular job of training.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Okay, I have to tell this one. Keeper uses his pad only in emergencies. Big emergency is rain--we don't do water from the sky. Several weeks ago, first thing in the morning and needing to go, he went to the front door which I opened and said 'it's raining, Keeper, go on your pad'. Immediate race to the pad to deposit a lake. Then he stepped off the pad and just stared at me. The really scarey thing is that I knew exactly what he wanted. He was saying, 'surely you don't expect me to finish my business on a dirty pad where I might get something disgusting on my paws'. Of course not--I am SO well trained. I wadded up the wet pad, took it to the garage, got a new pad and laid it down. He stepped on the new pad immediately and finished his business. Would have given anything for a video of this. I just think the boy did a spectacular job of training.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


Good stuff Shirley , he sounds like Molly, she's a neat freak .


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Keeper would have gotten in trouble if he had tracked wet feet all over the place...so he decided to train you...can't blame him. Seriously it is great that you know what he is saying to you!! Shows he raised you right!:biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps the term 'potty training' for pups needs some serious re-definition   


Keeper's Mom


----------

